

A format for creating press releases - sifarat
http://www.mediacollege.com/journalism/press-release/format.html

======
r12e
Ignoring the fact the main focus of the following website is a world away from
anything HN-related, perhaps you might find the following article, from an ex-
journalist, on the subject of crafting press releases helpful:

[http://www.rocknrollbride.com/2012/04/how-to-write-a-
press-r...](http://www.rocknrollbride.com/2012/04/how-to-write-a-press-
release-that-will-actually-get-you-featured-a-guest-post-by-debbie-carlisle/)

(Disclosure: although involved in rocknrollbride.com, I didn't write the
article)

------
alain94040
And this is on HN because...? Missing from that (tiny) article, in order of
importance:

1) a discussion as to why press releases don't matter anymore

2) tactics about why the first paragraph (after the title) is all most people
will read, or even the first sentence of the first paragraph.

3) how to tell a story that people (and journalists) will relate to, instead
of a "news" that only makes sense to yourself (Widgets, Inc announces release
of Widget 1.5 Pro)

How to get the press to cover your startup is a recurring topic at the startup
conference.

I searched through our video archives, we have the videos of 2012 and 2010
([http://thestartupconference.com/video-
archives/](http://thestartupconference.com/video-archives/)). Now if only we
had transcripts...

------
jagermo
Little tip: If you don't want the news to be released before a given date, do
not send out a press release before this date.

If you want to brief journalits before an official release date, do it in
person and use a NDA. Otherwise it will not work (might not even work with an
NDA).

Edit: And: The format will not help your chances getting published.
Interesting content sent to the right audience will help you get published.

------
iambateman
Up next on Hacker News, "how to maximize the space on your floppy disk."

------
projecteternity
BTW the original title was about how the example was amusing, even going so
far as to call it a "masterpiece".

I don't think the OP meant to recommend this as actual advice for creating a
press release.

------
forsaken
Great information for how to write a press release, as well.

------
corin_
Calling it a "masterpiece" feels a little strong for a basic format that is,
based on the press releases I receive, already used by a huge number of
people.

~~~
myhf
Don't worry, someone will change the title.

